# +971 52 7437734



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

I got a call from the mentioned number . The guy said your DU number had won AED 2 million . I told him not interested and hung up . Any similar calls ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, is an ongoing scam, whenever you get this type of call just tell them you'll report them to the police.

I will leave the number up there in case people want to call and practice their phone pranks. April Fool's is coming.


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

I hung up immediately but was curious though . Any idea on what the scam could be ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

New mobile phone prize scam targets UAE residents - Emirates 24/7


----------



## Nadeem.saleh85 (Mar 28, 2013)

It's a scam. They will ask for money and/or money transfers. Watch out!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i had a call but it was for etisalat. reported them to etisalat, they actually responded asking me my mobile # so they could track the call and investigate. haven't heard anything further but this is a scam of variations that has been going on for several years. i think if the criminals are dumb enough to call with a visual number we should report them.


----------

